
Mark Pincus and Reid Hoffman Launch Group to Rethink the Democratic Party - Gargoyle
https://www.recode.net/2017/7/3/15904484/pincus-hoffman-linkedin-zynga-clinton-win-the-future-democrats-dnc-trump
======
toomuchtodo
This is sort of sad?

Progressives disenfranchised with the Democratic Party have already rallied
around a champion of their cause: Bernie Sanders, who continues to fight for
progressive issues and against Donald Trump and traditional Republicans (ACA
repeal attempts, further tax cuts for the wealthy, _the usual jazz_ ) through
his "Our Revolution" organization.

TL;DR Usual technocrat hubris.

